# PSU failing? Should I be concerned?



## The VCR King

I pick up on stupid little things, and today I noticed that when I have FPS drops in Fallout 4, my case lights dim then return back to normal. Is my PSU failing?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Why don't you stop asking stupid questions about your PSU and replace it already!


----------



## porterjw

Agreed. How long is this going to go on?


----------



## The VCR King

porterjw said:


> Agreed. How long is this going to go on?


I just noticed it happening today.


----------



## beers

The VCR King said:


> I just noticed it happening today.


This is like the 1823818th issue you've asked us about with your PSU..


----------



## voyagerfan99

The VCR King said:


> I just noticed it happening today.





beers said:


> This is like the 1823818th issue you've asked us about with your PSU..


You're going to keep having issues with it until you replace it!

If it dies and takes your system with it, we won't have any sympathy when you come crying to us.


----------



## Laquer Head

beers said:


> This is like the 1823818th issue you've asked us about with your PSU..



1823819 actually... last time was technically 2 problems at same time about same PSU.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Maybe he should use the meat thermometer and make sure things are okay.


----------



## beers

voyagerfan99 said:


> Maybe he should use the meat thermometer and make sure things are okay.



That would imply he has a 'beefy' PSU.


----------



## johnb35

beers said:


> That would imply he has a 'beefy' PSU.



I say it's a porky psu!!!


----------



## voyagerfan99

johnb35 said:


> I say it's a porky psu!!!


It could be chicken when it comes to delivering a good power load!


.....So much of that sounds so wrong....lol


----------



## beers

johnb35 said:


> I say it's a porky psu!!!





voyagerfan99 said:


> It could be chicken when it comes to delivering a good power load!



Don't laugh, do you realize what's at steak?


----------



## porterjw

beers said:


> Don't laugh, do you realize what's at steak?



Beers is right, this isn't a poultry matter.


----------



## spirit

The VCR King said:


> I pick up on stupid little things, and today I noticed that when I have FPS drops in Fallout 4, my case lights dim then return back to normal. Is my PSU failing?


I think you should get a Corsair CX600M and see how your system runs. Not terribly expensive but it will power your system fine. It sounds like you think it's the PSU and it sounds like you have concerns about your PSU so it might be a good idea to replace it just so that you have piece of mind.


----------



## Geoff

The VCR King said:


> Is my PSU failing?


Yes.  As we've told you many times already.


----------



## Laquer Head

Maybe geek squad can give us their 2 cents on this....


----------



## The VCR King

spirit said:


> I think you should get a Corsair CX600M and see how your system runs. Not terribly expensive but it will power your system fine. It sounds like you think it's the PSU and it sounds like you have concerns about your PSU so it might be a good idea to replace it just so that you have piece of mind.


I'll definitely give it a try


----------



## voyagerfan99

The VCR King said:


> I'll definitely give it a try


And how many times are you gonna say that before you finally buy one?


----------



## aldan

voyagerfan99 said:


> And how many times are you gonna say that before you finally buy one?


about 1823819 times.lmao


----------



## spirit

The VCR King said:


> I'll definitely give it a try


Get one sooner rather than later. I think a lot of people are getting tired of suggesting it!


----------



## Okedokey

What you're seeing is brown-outs.  That is REALLY bad for your pc.


----------



## The VCR King

Okedokey said:


> What you're seeing is brown-outs.  That is REALLY bad for your pc.


After reading about how reliable Lacquer Head's PC Power and Cooling unit was, I'll be buying one of their Silencer MK III 750-watt units for my PC, because with all my other components that PSU should also power a 390.

Also would a UPS help with my PSU browning out until it's replaced or would it still happen?

Edit: also what could fail in a PSU to make it brown out a PC?


----------



## voyagerfan99

The VCR King said:


> Also would a UPS help with my PSU browning out until it's replaced or would it still happen?


No


The VCR King said:


> also what could fail in a PSU to make it brown out a PC?


You can fry your system


----------



## The VCR King

voyagerfan99 said:


> You can fry your system


No I mean what component inside the power supply could go bad and cause it to brown out my rig?


----------



## Okedokey

Capacitors.

ps, for the Darwin award potentials, DO NOT open a PSU unless you like to be dead.  Not worth the hassle or danger.


----------



## johnb35

The VCR King said:


> I'll be buying one of their Silencer MK III 750-watt units for my PC, because with all my other components that PSU should also power a 390.



Seriously???  How do you have the budget for a $210 psu like that?

http://www.microcenter.com/product/457355/Silencer_Mk_III_750W_ATX_Modular_Power_Supply

If you are truly gonna get the 390 then get this.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139051


----------



## Laquer Head

Yeah, John is right.. go with a cheaper (price) like that Corsair.. they are rock solid PSU and a fraction of the cost of a Silencer,,,or others.

To be fair, my success/luck with the Silencer I posted about might be unique..who knows!? I'd use their stuff again, but in your scenario--take Johns recommendation and go with a trusted name with a more manageable price point!!


----------



## beers

johnb35 said:


> Seriously??? How do you have the budget for a $210 psu like that?


This is advice I would take.  $210 is ridiculous for that unit and you could do much better with your limited budget.  

Hell, my EVGA G2 1600w cost less than the silencer you were looking at..


----------



## Laquer Head

Yeah, I just tried to look back at my account to see what i paid for my silencer back then,,,but it just has total bill. I swear it was never in the $200+ range... CRAZY!


----------



## johnb35

Laquer Head said:


> I swear it was never in the $200+ range... CRAZY!



It's only because of the availability from the new vendor, hikes the price up.  They were decently priced before but not now.


----------



## Laquer Head

johnb35 said:


> It's only because of the availability from the new vendor, hikes the price up.  They were decently priced before but not now.



Yeah, I figured as much..very unfortunate cause the unit I threaded about the other night is such a sweet PSU!


----------



## The VCR King

Laquer Head said:


> Yeah, I figured as much..very unfortunate cause the unit I threaded about the other night is such a sweet PSU!


I found a 760w one refurbished at my local MicroCenter. Will this power my system?:
http://www.microcenter.com/product/457171/PPCS760-B_760W_ATX_Power_Supply_Refurbished

I know it isn't modular but to be honest I don't care if it is or not.


----------



## spirit

The VCR King said:


> I found a 760w one refurbished at my local MicroCenter. Will this power my system?:
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/457171/PPCS760-B_760W_ATX_Power_Supply_Refurbished
> 
> I know it isn't modular but to be honest I don't care if it is or not.


Ehh it should be OK I guess but I don't know if I'd go with a refurb PSU when you can get a CX750M for not too much more: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139051&cm_re=cx750m-_-17-139-051-_-Product I don't know how old that refurb PCPC unit is either. Best to go with something new I think to get the longest life out of it. Corsair is a great brand, as the others have said, PCPC isn't the 'be all and end all'. There's lots of other good manufacturers out there too.

If you care about cable management then you will care that it's modular. My 4 year old OCZ ZS 650W (which btw is still running well) isn't modular and since then I've done builds for other people with some of Corsair's semi-modular and fully-modular power supplies and I much preferred them and found systems with the modular systems much easier to build because I wasn't forever trying to hide useless cables behind drive bays and things. I recently rebuilt my system using the same power supply in a different case (I went from an old NZXT Lexa S to an NZXT H440) and whilst the H440 has that nice PSU shroud to help hide cables, the cable management was still fairly tiresome and cumbersome to do because of all of the cables I had to hide. Not to mention a lot of new power supplies have nice flat cables these days which makes hiding cables behind panels easier and it makes the cables looks nicer. The thick cables on my old OCZ unit got a bit annoying too and certainly made it harder to put the side panel back on in my old case (the Lexa S). The majority of new budget power supplies these days are semi-modular, you should therefore consider a semi-modular power supply. You don't really need a fully-modular unit, but semi-modular is definitely nice to have.


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> I found a 760w one refurbished at my local MicroCenter. Will this power my system?:
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/457171/PPCS760-B_760W_ATX_Power_Supply_Refurbished
> 
> I know it isn't modular but to be honest I don't care if it is or not.



Man, I almost feel bad I even mentioned my Silencer..lol

First, I would *NOT *buy a refurbed PSU. You want a new, warrantied unit that isn't someone elses heartache.

Second, dont rush.. I know money is always a consideration but rushing ends in a hasty decision...one that may end poorly

Third, I highly recommend to take the advice of several of the members on here, and go with a new, solid Corsair PSU. The prices are awesome on them and they are workhorses, you got enough guys/gals here with Corsairs who have positive, hands on use.

Dude, I know this has been a pain in the ass for you, we've all been there..whether its poor teenager, poor student, poor adult, poor family... we have ALL been there and had to either save, borrow, beg to get that next part. Just wait, be as patient as possible, borrow the $$, do chores..anything. But dont rush-- once you have that brand new PSU you'll be glad you did it properly.


----------



## The VCR King

Laquer Head said:


> Man, I almost feel bad I even mentioned my Silencer..lol
> 
> First, I would *NOT *buy a refurbed PSU. You want a new, warrantied unit that isn't someone elses heartache.
> 
> Second, dont rush.. I know money is always a consideration but rushing ends in a hasty decision...one that may end poorly
> 
> Third, I highly recommend to take the advice of several of the members on here, and go with a new, solid Corsair PSU. The prices are awesome on them and they are workhorses, you got enough guys/gals here with Corsairs who have positive, hands on use.
> 
> Dude, I know this has been a pain in the ass for you, we've all been there..whether its poor teenager, poor student, poor adult, poor family... we have ALL been there and had to either save, borrow, beg to get that next part. Just wait, be as patient as possible, borrow the $$, do chores..anything. But dont rush-- once you have that brand new PSU you'll be glad you did it properly.


Thanks man. I'm thinking about the Corsair GS800 because the blue LEDs look nice and match my case but the only ones at MicroCenter are also refurbs... I want something that matches my case and is cool like the Apevia Iceberg but not a hot-glued-together chinese POS...


----------



## Laquer Head

I'd go with modular first before I thought about the color. I could be wrong but it seems to be Non-Modular..not sure?


----------



## The VCR King

Laquer Head said:


> I'd go with modular first before I thought about the color. I could be wrong but it seems to be Non-Modular..not sure?


Yeah the GS800 isn't modular. I really want a PC Power and Cooling unit because they are really reliable, but as said above their prices really are inflated.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Corsair. End of subject. Stop flopping because your ideas are stupid. Listen to us for once.


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> Yeah the GS800 isn't modular. I really want a PC Power and Cooling unit because they are really reliable, but as said above their prices really are inflated.



So are Corsair, and much cheaper!


----------



## The VCR King

Laquer Head said:


> So are Corsair, and much cheaper!


Ok, I'll go with a Corsair unit. Which one is best for my PC though? They have so many series of units!


----------



## johnb35

The VCR King said:


> Ok, I'll go with a Corsair unit. Which one is best for my PC though?





johnb35 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139051


----------



## The VCR King

Thanks! 

Also I am really into electronics and building things and I have a saudering iron. Before I throw away my Cougar CMX would there be any parts inside it worth salvaging for other side projects or should I just trash the whole unit?


----------



## johnb35

Trash it before you seriously injure yourself.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The VCR King said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Also I am really into electronics and building things and I have a saudering iron. Before I throw away my Cougar CMX would there be any parts inside it worth salvaging for other side projects or should I just trash the whole unit?


Do you ever listen to anyone? Oke already said you'd be up for a Darwin award if you opened a psu.


----------



## beers

The VCR King said:


> saudering iron.



Yeah, you're going to hurt yourself.

Nothing in there worth salvaging.


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Also I am really into electronics and building things and I have a saudering iron. Before I throw away my Cougar CMX would there be any parts inside it worth salvaging for other side projects or should I just trash the whole unit?



Just make sure you plug it in before you open it,  keep your hands warm..

IMPORTANT: I AM JOKING... DO NOT DO THIS...  YOU WILL DIE,  VIOLENTLY MOST PROBABLY!!  I REPEAT...  I AM JOKING!!!!


----------



## The VCR King

Laquer Head said:


> Just make sure you plug it in before you open it,  keep your hands warm..
> 
> IMPORTANT: I AM JOKING... DO NOT DO THIS...  YOU WILL DIE,  VIOLENTLY MOST PROBABLY!!  I REPEAT...  I AM JOKING!!!!


Lol OK, I'll throw it away... or can I take it to a recycling center?


----------



## voyagerfan99

The VCR King said:


> Lol OK, I'll throw it away... or can I take it to a recycling center?


Use your brain and make your own decision.


----------



## Geoff

The VCR King said:


> Lol OK, I'll throw it away... or can I take it to a recycling center?


Either one, whatever you prefer.


----------



## The VCR King

I'll take it to my local recycling center (CycleMet) and get my 1¢ in scrap value.


----------



## spirit

For you I would get the CX750M since you seem to want to use multiple GPUs down the road for some reason which I don't understand since you've already experienced the bad side of having multiple cards when you were having endless driver problems and then eventually one your 6950s died, but there you go.  I would recommend just having one high-end GPU and if you got that single 390, by the time you need to get another one it would be a better idea to just sell it and get another high-end GPU available at the time. The CXM units are also modular and affordable. I've explained to you before why modular is good.

If it were me I'd actually get the RM650 because that's an 80+ Gold PSU and is very good quality. It's slightly more expensive but it will run your system fine and that PSU should last a while. It's probably even powerful enough to run two 390s anyway, we aren't living in the days when you needed at least 750W for two cards after all.

Don't open up power supplies. There's nothing worth salvaging. That PSU wasn't even worth having in the first place to be honest.


----------



## The VCR King

I really want an Apevia power supply because they look cool and the reviews arent bad at all, plus they're affordable. I'm looking at these:
http://www.amazon.com/Apevia-Warloc...1457190014&sr=8-36&keywords=750w+power+supply
http://www.amazon.com/Apevia-Iceber...457190148&sr=8-9&keywords=apevia+power+supply
Would they work with my system?


----------



## johnb35

The VCR King said:


> I really want an Apevia power supply



SNAP, CRACKLE, POP, BOOM!!!!!

Why do you like living dangerously?  Apevia's are junk.  You'll never learn.


----------



## The VCR King

I really want a PC Power and Cooling because of their reliability, and my local MicroCenter has some refurbed 750w Silencer MKII's for $50. Although it is refurbished is it a good unit?


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> I really want a PC Power and Cooling because of their reliability, and my local MicroCenter has some refurbed 750w Silencer MKII's for $50. Although it is refurbished is it a good unit?



The next thing you know, your ass is going to get banned from the forum.. I'm calling it now.


----------



## The VCR King

Laquer Head said:


> The next thing you know, your ass is going to get banned from the forum.. I'm calling it now.


I'm sorry I'm just confused as what to do. I can't afford a new PSU right now, and I have no choice but to run the failing POS I got now because it's the only "working" PC I own and the family uses the PC as well. I have it set to do daily and nightly backups in case it finally craps out and takes my rig with it. I'll just get a Corsair like said above. I'll stop going around in circles with this. Sorry, guys.


----------



## Geoff

The VCR King said:


> I'm sorry I'm just confused as what to do. I can't afford a new PSU right now, and I have no choice but to run the failing POS I got now because it's the only "working" PC I own and the family uses the PC as well. I have it set to do daily and nightly backups in case it finally craps out and takes my rig with it. I'll just get a Corsair like said above. I'll stop going around in circles with this. Sorry, guys.


Stop buying useless crap then!  You always make posts about buying outdated video cards to run in CF/SLI, buying car radios to put in PCs, buying computers from the 1990's, etc.  Just save up and get a good PSU.


----------



## voyagerfan99

If the family uses it too then have your parents buy a new psu.


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> I'm sorry I'm just confused as what to do. I can't afford a new PSU right now, and I have no choice but to run the failing POS I got now because it's the only "working" PC I own and the family uses the PC as well. I have it set to do daily and nightly backups in case it finally craps out and takes my rig with it. I'll just get a Corsair like said above. I'll stop going around in circles with this. Sorry, guys.



Thing is, most of us are adults and many have their own children. Its been the same thing over and over and over again, and it's tiresome-- to the point people get fed up and just give you angry, annoyed responses.

We understand you need a new PSU, but at the end of the day-- tough luck, lots of things in life I couldn't do/afford until I either saved or had a job to purchase it. Being young sucks, but your not the only one and sympathy has well runout.



voyagerfan99 said:


> If the family uses it too then have your parents buy a new psu.



That's a good point, if it's a family machine, and there is a valid issue, I don't see why the adults in your household wouldn't spring for a new PSU. If they rarely use it, and assume its mainly for your luxury, well I don't blame them for not supporting it.


----------



## beers

The VCR King said:


> I really want an Apevia power supply


We've already discussed that they are garbage.

If you want to risk losing the rest of your components when it dies, be my guest, just don't come complaining to us.


----------



## spirit

Oh no, we're not still going on about this?

One word: CORSAIR!

CX series is affordable!! And modular!! And good quality!!


----------



## The VCR King

spirit said:


> Oh no, we're not still going on about this?
> 
> One word: CORSAIR!
> 
> CX series is affordable!! And modular!! And good quality!!


I'm for sure getting a Corsair CX.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The VCR King said:


> I'm for sure getting a Corsair CX.


Tomorrow you're gonna say you're gonna get an Aprevia. I'll believe it when it happens.


----------



## The VCR King

voyagerfan99 said:


> Tomorrow you're gonna say you're gonna get an Aprevia. I'll believe it when it happens.


Nah I'm going Corsair for sure


Also when I put in the Corsair, do I need to put in new modular cables too or can I just leave the cables from the Cougar in the system and plug those into the Corsair? I already know this project is going to be a PITA because the previous owner of the PC zip-tied every single cable possible to the frame of my case. My SATA cables are zip-tied to my case, and all my power cables are too.


----------



## turbobooster

Corsair No not any more the changed the warrenty, If you buy from sombody else a corsair psu even if its only 2 days old, you whont have warrenty, only the person hoe bought it first has warrenty.
I go for cooler master, if you buy a psu from them the give you a 2 year pick up and return warranty


----------



## beers

The VCR King said:


> can I just leave the cables from the Cougar in the system and plug those into the Corsair?


Don't do this.  The pinout might be different if the cable even fits and you'll see smoke.


----------



## voyagerfan99

turbobooster said:


> Corsair No not any more the changed the warrenty, If you buy from sombody else a corsair psu even if its only 2 days old, you whont have warrenty, only the person hoe bought it first has warrenty.
> I go for cooler master, if you buy a psu from them the give you a 2 year pick up and return warranty


What the hell are you talking about? He never said he was buying it from somewhere else. He bought his PC from someone else.


----------



## turbobooster

voyagerfan99 said:


> What the hell are you talking about? He never said he was buying it from somewhere else. He bought his PC from someone else.


I know so??? i just say IF he whants to buy a second handed psu from corsair even if its 2 days old, he has no warranty, and if he buys a new whan and after a while he whants to sell it then the other person has no warranty, if he buys it new and ceeps it then there is no problem, but even then i would go for cooler master, like i set, if the cooler master breaks, the pick it up at youre house and the will bring it back, at least in holland


----------



## The VCR King

voyagerfan99 said:


> What the hell are you talking about? He never said he was buying it from somewhere else. He bought his PC from someone else.


Lol I didn't even buy it. I got it for free because of its power supply issue and the fact it wouldn't boot and the previous owner already got a new rig. Four new sticks of ram and a Windows reinstall later and the PC is mine 



beers said:


> Don't do this.  The pinout might be different if the cable even fits and you'll see smoke.


Oh ok. I thought all PSUs had the same pin outs... apparently not lol


----------



## beers

The VCR King said:


> Oh ok. I thought all PSUs had the same pin outs... apparently not lol


Aye, while there's the ATX standard for what ties into the motherboard, there's really no standard for how they come out of the PSU


----------



## The VCR King

beers said:


> Aye, while there's the ATX standard for what ties into the motherboard, there's really no standard for how they come out of the PSU


Oh ok 

Also, if somehow for whatever reason replacing the PSU doesn't fix my power issue, what would be the next thing to have checked/replaced?


----------



## spirit

The VCR King said:


> I'm for sure getting a Corsair CX.


'People talk too fast and walk too slow'... please stop saying and actually start doing!


----------



## The VCR King

spirit said:


> 'People talk too fast and walk too slow'... please stop saying and actually start doing!


Ok. I'm still saving up for it right now but hopefully soon I'll be getting it.


----------



## spirit

The VCR King said:


> Ok. I'm still saving up for it right now but hopefully soon I'll be getting it.


Good! Don't buy anything at all until you have bought that PSU. Resist the urge! Don't even think about buying anything else.


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> Good! Don't buy anything at all until you have bought that PSU. Resist the urge! Don't even think about buying anything else.


Starve yourself until you have computer parts. It is the only way.


----------



## Laquer Head

Darren said:


> Starve yourself until you have computer parts. It is the only way.



he might die first though....seriously that slow


----------



## spirit

Darren said:


> Starve yourself until you have computer parts. It is the only way.


Hopefully living at home he won't starve because he doesn't have to buy the food.


----------



## aldan

you guys all sure its his psu?never seen one hang on this long.lol.


----------



## spirit

aldan said:


> you guys all sure its his psu?never seen one hang on this long.lol.


He's been having these issues since he joined in about July 2014. If you look at 90% of his threads the solution is 'get a new PSU'. I think we're pretty sure.


----------



## Laquer Head

aldan said:


> you guys all sure its his psu?never seen one hang on this long.lol.



If it wasn't, he'd have about 32 posts total.


----------



## aldan

sorry,sarcasm doesnt come out well in print.lol


----------



## spirit

I'm really amazed that your machine is actually still running. Almost 2 years on a bad PSU, not bad going eh!  http://www.computerforum.com/threads/dying-randomly-blackouts.230333/


----------



## beers

spirit said:


> Almost 2 years on a bad PSU, not bad going eh!


Until he thinks about all of the other garbage he wasted money on instead of a replacement over the same two years


----------



## spirit

beers said:


> Until he thinks about all of the other garbage he wasted money on instead of a replacement over the same two years


But looking back through his threads he hardly bought any of that stuff, just the CPU cooler!


----------



## The VCR King

spirit said:


> I'm really amazed that your machine is actually still running. Almost 2 years on a bad PSU, not bad going eh!  http://www.computerforum.com/threads/dying-randomly-blackouts.230333/


I'm really surprised too. I honestly thought it would have caught on fire or violently exploded by now, but like an old Civic it keeps on truckin' along!  Plus I never shut off the PC, I keep it on 24/7 and I use TeamViewer to remotely play Fallout 4 from my schools computer lab sometimes 



spirit said:


> But looking back through his threads he hardly bought any of that stuff, just the CPU cooler!


Yeah, the only things I've actually gone through with are the new CPU cooler, new RAM, and replacing some bad fans.


----------



## spirit

The VCR King said:


> I'm really surprised too. I honestly thought it would have caught on fire or violently exploded by now, but like an old Civic it keeps on truckin' along!


Yeah, but unlike a Civic your power supply isn't manufactured using a perfect Japanese manufacturing technique and it certainly doesn't feature a VTEC engine which means that one day it will die. I don't think Civics die as easily as this PSU seems to have.  I'm not trying to encourage you to keep going with it, I'm just trying to point that you've had these issues for nearly 2 years now, thought you may have replaced by it now?


----------



## beers

spirit said:


> But looking back through his threads he hardly bought any of that stuff, just the CPU cooler!


I was thinking more along the lines of old VCRs, radios in computers, etc.


----------



## voyagerfan99

beers said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of old VCRs, radios in computers, etc.


This. It's the non-computer crap he wastes his money on.


----------



## The VCR King

beers said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of old VCRs, radios in computers, etc.


I do have an old JVC VCR that I use daily to record shows. LOL



voyagerfan99 said:


> This. It's the non-computer crap he wastes his money on.


and I've stopped my dumb spending too. I've been concentrating solely on saving for a few months now.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The VCR King said:


> I do have an old JVC VCR that I use daily to record shows. LOL


You should get a DVR.


----------



## The VCR King

voyagerfan99 said:


> You should get a DVR.


I have my gaming PC's TV tuner card plugged into my room's cable jack and I DVR with that.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> You should get a DVR.


No, he should get a power supply.

Don't even eat until you have a new power supply. Clothes got holes in them? Tough! Power supply comes first! 

And I don't think he ever bought that radio.


----------



## Laquer Head

spirit said:


> No, he should get a power supply.
> 
> Don't even eat until you have a new power supply. *Clothes got holes in them? Tough!* Power supply comes first!



Geez...what a dictator!!


----------



## Grantapus

johnb35 said:


> I say it's a porky psu!!!


I named my computer porky. Insult, or what


----------



## spirit

Laquer Head said:


> Geez...what a dictator!!


Cruel to be kind.


----------



## johnb35

Ok this thread has ran it's course, time for closing.


----------

